# Thousand Sons upgrades... Anywhere but GW?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this... but does anyone know any other places besides GW direct to get the Thousand Sons upgrade pack for the CSM sprues? My wife was nice enough to promise me a box of Sons for christmas, but GW had massive back orders... so while they sent her the CSM box, she now has to eat the cost of the upgrades, plus the lack of free shipping she should have gotten... I'd much rather give the business to another company that possibly sells them. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Surely you should be able to resolve this by going back to GW and saying "We ordered a box of Sons, you gave us CSM. Please give us the Sons upgrade gratis and for nothing since that's what we originally ordered"?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Sethis said:


> Surely you should be able to resolve this by going back to GW and saying "We ordered a box of Sons, you gave us CSM. Please give us the Sons upgrade gratis and for nothing since that's what we originally ordered"?


Which they'll probably do, GW is fantastic on replacing missing parts etc.

edit- But no other company makes thousand sons upgrades other than GW. You might be able to find some 3rd party conversion bits on the Internet, those wouldn't be usable in any GW store though ( i don't know if you play there but it's worth considering). 

I know Max Mini makes some 'steam knight' heads, a couple of which suit the thousand son's aesthetic.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey man,

I have almost finished my Thousand Son - Tzeentch Daemons army.

I looked into alternatives myself. Lots of people recommended these for heads: 

http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=99

But trouble is they are £1.00 per head. Plus shipping. And you could never use them in a GW (if that is an issue for you).

I couldn't actually find anything cheaper than the GW Thousand Sons upgrade pack. You do get a pretty cool Sorcerer included in the pack - which is often overlooked - plus x8 TS heads and shoulder pads, a couple of bolters and arms and some front torsos. All for £13.00. 

I just got hold of some cheap chaos space marines on ebay, paint stripped them using dettol and then bought x2 upgrade kits. So for all of that I spent £40.00 and managed to build 15 Thousand Sons (with x2 sorceres) and had some left over for a Thousand Son themed Havoc Squad on top of that. Not bad at all really for a minimal stripping and conversion effort. Works out at about £2 per figure.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Surely you should be able to resolve this by going back to GW and saying "We ordered a box of Sons, you gave us CSM. Please give us the Sons upgrade gratis and for nothing since that's what we originally ordered"?


No, if you want to build a Thousand Sons squad, you have to by the upgrade pack and a separate box of regular CSM's for the upgrade pack to go on. The OP's wife will have ordered both, but while regular CSM's are of course produced by GW en masse, there'll have been no shortage of those. On the other hand, Thousand Sons upgrade sprues might not have been so popular until Christmas. Hence the "backlog", as such.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Cato Sicarius said:


> No, if you want to build a Thousand Sons squad, you have to by the upgrade pack and a separate box of regular CSM's for the upgrade pack to go on. The OP's wife will have ordered both, but while regular CSM's are of course produced by GW en masse, there'll have been no shortage of those. On the other hand, Thousand Sons upgrade sprues might not have been so popular until Christmas. Hence the "backlog", as such.


I thought the point of his post was that he ordered a box of 1K Sons, and while they were on order, the upgrade pack was released, and GW sent them a CSM box because the old 1K Sons were no longer available?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

No, where I was going with this was that my wife bought me the CSM box... knowing it _also_ needed the upgrade pack. However the upgrade pack was on B/O, and Games Workshop doesn't do jack about that. So I was trying to find other retailers that might sell the Upgrade Pack.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I can sell you a set, same price as GW direct plus postage to you


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

The conversion packs have been on heavy back order since they released. I've put in several orders and the night lord conversion pack was removed from the order with a cute email telling me to try again on so and so date (which they were still on back order from, took 3 weeks to order 1 pack). 

Although they don't charge you for back ordered items it is rather frustrating to have to wait and try again with no gaurentees they'll be available again. All I can suggest is to keep trying, or take up mr opportunists offer (he's solid).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

MaxMini do some decent heads. They seem more appropriate to a Stargate themed army, but could pass for preHeresy TS.

MaxMini.

Kromlech do some decent weapons as well.

Stygian Double Handed Weapons

Kopesh Vibro Swords


----------

